# Ground throws



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I have Fast Tracks turnouts.
I went to Caboose Ind to look for some ground throws.
I found 11 different ones.

How do I determine which throw I need?

My layout does not have any loops.

Dale


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I run the caboose 202s ground throw, many use this one, some prefer others, their is no right or wrong, i like the 202's because it is sprung meaning their is always some tension on the ground throw stand. 

Again their realling isnt a right or wrong, but what size and look you are going for

loops or no loops they do not matter

You cant go wrong with the 202s, and if you have a turnout thats somewhat at a distance away you can always use some piano wire run thru some tiny 1/16th tubing or similar, that you would find at any hobby store and attach one end to ground throw and other end to turnout obviously

Your modeling ho scale so get the 202s


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks joed.

202 is what I ordered.


----------

